# keyboard stop working working after update

## gentoo_1

about 15hrs ago

i am happy 

```

$ emerge --update --deep --newuse world

$ emerge --depclean

$ revdep-rebuild

```

gentoo is working fine. i am still happy.

```

$ /sbin/shutdown -h now # i need to sleep now

```

about 1hr ago

power switch on my laptop is pressed. all that usaual jibber jabber appers.

slim fires up.

i am typing but cursor is not following me. i suspect slim. 

i  

```

$ rc-update del xdm default

```

hoping that i would be happy again.

restart

```

$ login : gentoo_1  # imples keyboard is working

passwd : 

$ gentoo_1@gentoo : startx

```

keyboard stops working again. 

i am  not happy.

i do not know what to do now.

thanks in advance

----------

## sirlark

not slim, force reemerge x11-drivers/xf86-evdev

----------

## ppurka

Read the elogs. xorg-server got updated recently. It is clearly mentioned in the elogs that one should rebuild all the xorg drivers. I have deleted my elog, but the message should be something like this (taken from ebuild):

```
      ewarn "You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers"

      ewarn "category using this command:"

      ewarn "   emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/"

      ewarn "or using sets from portage-2.2:"

      ewarn "   emerge @x11-module-rebuild"
```

To read elogs, emerge either elogviewer (GUI) or elogv (console based).

----------

## gentoo_1

@sirlark

that solved the keyboard problem.

@ppurka

that solved the synaptic problem.

thanks guys

----------

## sirlark

Come to think of it, this has been happening to me for a while. Isn't this something revdep-rebuild should pick up? I know it doesn't, but I'm not sure why? Alternatively, why not make the drivers BDEPS of the server... Surely there must be a way to automate this?

----------

## Hu

In order for revdep-rebuild to detect the break, the break must be due to using a different soname for the old version versus the new version.  In the case of the X11 drivers, the files retain the same name, but the ABI changes in such a way that the X server refuses to load the drivers.  Typically, projects which do this perform the check purely in code, which revdep-rebuild cannot access in a generic way.

----------

## teika

 *sirlark wrote:*   

> Surely there must be a way to automate this?

 Absolutely! The xorg-server build log says:

 * You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers

 * category using this command:

 *      emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/

 * or using sets from portage-2.2:

 *      emerge @x11-module-rebuild

But automation will be much better than manually doing this.

Gentoo developers work hard, and I'm not blaming them, _at all_, but in general you should think what or how things should be, _not_ if it's difficult or not. ;) Anyway thanks all, developers, those who reply here, etc.

----------

